# Buddy of mine



## Trojan1 (Mar 19, 2017)

So a few years ago my friend .....edit this is no way going to show up in some internet search. Square yourself away or you will be ban.
.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 19, 2017)

"Asking for a friend." You lack awareness to where you are. Another post like this and you're gone.


----------

